
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend debt collection cloud software? - marcamillion
I have a friend that runs a debt collections agency and he is interested in buying software to help increase productivity.<p>Apparently the industry leader is Collections Max [1], which is the perfect example of what should be disrupted by a cloud offering (it even requires each client computer to have MS Office installed!!).<p>I have been searching all the usual places (HN, Crunchbase, Angel.co) for examples and the best I could find are the following:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;healpay.com&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.swordfish.co.za&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.caponedebtcollection.com&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dakcs.com&#x2F;solutions&#x2F;debt-collection-accounts-receivable-software&#x2F;<p>The issue is, the two best fit (I use &#x27;best fit&#x27; loosely, because they aren&#x27;t even the best fit just the best of what we could find) have been unresponsive. As in, he has tried emailing and calling multiple times and can&#x27;t get a response from either. This is pre-sales, so they are obviously a no-go.<p>Those two were Swordfish and Capone.<p>Dakcs and Healpay are not really suitable for what it is we are trying to do.<p>So is there anyone on HN that has created debt-collection SaaS that would like a new customer?<p>Even if you don&#x27;t have or know of one, can you upvote it so others can see it and hopefully we can get a fellow HNer a customer.<p>Thanks!<p>1 - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.collectionsmax.com&#x2F;
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I don't think I ever thought about it, but "debt collection" is definitely one
of those industries I won't work in.

